# LibreOffice does not kill process on windows close



## pacija (May 8, 2013)

I am using libreoffice-4.0.2 on 9.1-RELEASE x64. I noticed that closing the GUI window does not kill the process related to it. After opening and closing a few windows of each application (writer, calc, draw), *I* see the following `ps` output:


```
pacija@kaa:~ % ps ax | grep soff
1682 v1  I      0:02.74 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --calc -
1697 v1  I      0:02.80 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --writer
1712 v1  I      0:01.77 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --writer
1725 v1  I      0:02.75 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --writer
1738 v1  I      0:01.66 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --calc -
1751 v1  I      0:02.72 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --draw -
1764 v1  I      0:02.78 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --writer
1777 v1  S      0:01.73 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --writer
1790 v1  S      0:02.65 /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --calc -
1792  0  S+     0:00.00 grep soff
```

Should I be worried about this?


----------



## cpm@ (May 9, 2013)

It's a recognized upstream. See ports/178433.

http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.com/libreoffice-4-0-1-1-process-lingers-after-exit-td5798556.html.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been taking a look to the issue:

If I close the main frame (upper right X or with keystroke Ctrl-Q) the main windows disappear, then libreoffice(1)() doesn't free me to the shell and I must SIGINT it (via Ctrl-C), then I noticed that in this case, running processes, oosplash and soffice.bin are killed. So is necessary digging, why doesn't catch SIGINT always that is closed?

```
[CMD]% libreoffice --writer[/CMD]
^C
```

Reverting this commit fixes the problem.

PS. Now LO works like a charm, when you close it, there is no more processes running as expected


----------

